# S-works Roubaix - any reviews?



## tmanley (Jul 31, 2005)

I did a bit of searching to see if any posts were out there, but I'm curious to hear what people think of the new 2007 S-works Roubaix. Thinking of trying to find another Specialized frame to eventually replace my 2005 S-works E5.

-Thanks, Todd


----------



## b-rad2 (Dec 8, 2006)

*Coolaid drinker*

I don't know whether I can offer much. But after lusting for one for a couple of months, I finally rode one and walked out of the store with it. So sweet, smooth, and light, I had to have it. I've only ridden for a few miles, so I'm not very informed, but I am an owner.


----------



## Roadplay (Jan 2, 2007)

Coolaid, what other bikes have you owned/ridden and what were the differnces in ride? I'm thinking about getting one for my birthday in March Pictures Please.


----------



## CFBlue (Jun 28, 1999)

Can't comment on the O7 model, but the 06's are sweet. I went into LBS to but the 07 Tarmac, went out for about 10mi loop and was ready to buy when the owner pleaded w/ me to just take the 06 SW Roubaix, after long debate went out on same ride. Needless to say I at least waited 3 days before making decision and ended up w/ the SW Roubaix. I'm 
42, if I would have been 22 might have gotten the Tarmac, but the SWR was just sweet of a ride, has to be by far the best bike I have ridden. That's comparing what I have ridden to date, Look 585, Trek 1500,2100, Madone 5.0, Pilot 2.1 Raleigh Prestege and Tarmac.
I have had it about a month, only problem so far has been w/ the FSA crank, the fixing bolt keep backing out, no falt of Spec. from what I've researched seems to be common (factory defect w/ bolt or something w/06 models). Don't know about the 07 but 06 have the DA wheels that are compatable w/ clincher.tubeless tires, have yet to try but looking forward to, don't really care for the spec tires that came on it, just hate to discard new tires. 
Hope this helps, best thing to do is just go and ride it yourself, don't really know what you're looking for but can tell you it's going to be nothing like what you are riding now, LBS owner commented on the E5 b/c guy was picking up his frame while there, his words were the E5 was more "harsh" than the Tarmac, that it was little rougher ride, didn't ride so can't comment. 
Any questions feel free


----------



## tmanley (Jul 31, 2005)

I've been using my E5 for racing and it definitely is harsh. Others may argue otherwise, but that's just my opinion. I also don't like the geometry of the 62cm frame. The head tube angle is very steep (I think it's either 74* or 74.5*...can't remember) and causes the bike to be twitchy. My training bike has a 73* angle for both the head and seat tubes and this geometry is much more to my liking.

However, I can't argue with the fact that the E5 has been a great bike for me to get introduced to crit and road racing. The price was right on the frame and it has definitely served its master well!


----------



## scerchione (Jan 5, 2007)

I also am deciding on the bike to buy.

I have the following options:
- S-works roubaix/dura ace at $5700
- Bianchi 928 C2C/Record at $ 5200
- Scott Addict R1 w/ Record at 7200

any views?
It seems that Bianchi has similar geometry and i can get record for the same price of the specialized....

Thx


----------



## b-rad2 (Dec 8, 2006)

*coolaid 2*

Sorry it took me so long to reply.

I actually didn't ride a single other bike before buying the S-Works R. I'm kind of funny that way, and didn't want to get analysis paralaysis. I looked at the FACT carbon study (granted it's produced by Specialized, but the science looks convincing). Others I was considering were Cervelo R3, System 6 Cannondale, Scott CR1, and the S-Works Pro.

Like cycle_doc, I'm 42, and I want a stiff, light, compliant bike, and I saw nothing comparable. 

My current ride is a LeMond Alpe d'Huez. A basic $1300 bike w/ upgraded wheels. Nothing to write home about, but that Roubaix sure is!!!


----------



## scerchione (Jan 5, 2007)

*narrowed down*

I have finishing my research and narrowed down to the last two choices:

- Cervelo R3 SL
- Roubaix S-Works

With campy record i get to roughly same price.
Both seems very good climber and comfortable.

Roubaix has good review.... Cervelo is way lighter....

Any ideas?

S


----------



## Roadplay (Jan 2, 2007)

I was in my LBS a few weeks back looking at the new S-Works Roubaix, they told me it weighed less than 16 lbs, 15lbs and something, I can't recall the exact oz. What's the Cervelo weigh?


----------



## scerchione (Jan 5, 2007)

Cervelo R3 SL is less than 800 grams frame - specialized seems to be 1.1-1.2 kg....


----------



## S-Works95 (Jan 15, 2007)

I have been riding my S-works Roubiax 07 since about the 2nd week in November. I had a 03 S-Works E5 with the Cippio Paint job. I had Dura ace Shift F & R dreial(7800)., Fsc carbon pro compact crank, 06 Easton Slx Fork & carbon handle bars,Mavic Ksy ES, S-works toupe saddle & seatpost, Keo carbon pedals, and zero gravity brakes. I purchased the Red and Black frame only and swapped all my parts over, I did however switch to the FSA Carbon K-wing bar, kept the new S-works seat post and fork that came with the frame,and i am currently awaiting the the new Ritchey WCS Stem.

Bottom line I Love the bike. I do not feel I really lost any of the qucikness of the E5, but my body feels much better after 40 miles. My body feels fresh and strong, I did not realize that the E5 was beating me up. I still love my E5, the frame and easton slx fork are hanging while I decide what to do with them , the bottom line while the E5 is great but the S-works 07 Roubiax is like a Corvette engine with Caddy Escalade Comfort .

When I built this bike i said to myself if I am going to do it I may as well do it right, so i do not feel like I needed to buy another bike or frame in a year or 2. I always noticed that guys on Colnago C40's and C50's where very rarely if ever jumping to get another frame. I also noiced that with the Litespeed riders, they where never in a hurry to get a nother frame or bike. I can honestly say the only other frame that crossed my mind was a Colnago C50. I have been riding both S-works road and Mountian bike sine 95 and decided to stay home. I am gald I did ! I have a buddy who built the 06 S-works Tarmac with all campy record carbon, but on all of the Epic or 100 mile and up rides we do, he take his 05 Specialized Roubiax Ultegra.......... get the point. I really belive this is one the fastest and most comfortable bike on the market right now. Hope this review helps. I f you have any ?'s feel free to ask. in case you wants to know total bike wight for 54 cm is slightly less than 16.5 even with Speed, cadence, Polor mount and sensors on the bike


----------



## b-rad2 (Dec 8, 2006)

You know, either way you can't go wrong, both are sweet rides. They were my final 2 as well. I chose the S-W R because it has superior vertical compliance while still stiffer than nearly everything on the road BUT the R3. My guess is that the minescule difference in weight will be undetectable. I mean seriously. I also like the American company and Specialized's service and warranty.

I did hear that there was some front-to-rear communication problems w/ the Cervelo shifting, you might look into that.


----------



## tmanley (Jul 31, 2005)

S-Works95 said:


> I have been riding my S-works Roubiax 07 since about the 2nd week in November. I had a 03 S-Works E5 with the Cippio Paint job...


I've been contemplating doing the same thing. Did you notice any handling differences between these frames?


----------



## S-Works95 (Jan 15, 2007)

The real diffrence is handling come from 3 diffrent thigs.The 1st thing is the handle bars sit up higher because of the higher head tube height. If you are already running a good amount of spacers you will not notice it as much, but you will notice it. it makes the ride much more comfortable. It is a true neck, shoulder and back saver. the 2nd thing is the Longer wheel base. You do need to plan your entry and exits into the turns a little more. The very 1st right hand sweep i did on actual Road ride I swung so wide I almost wen out into the trafiic. I really foucused my attetion the next few turns , and it was second nature with in a 30 min. It make you ralize that the E5 is a little twitchy. 3rd is the carbon. With the E5 i could always tell when what kind of Cement or Street Surface i was riding on becuase you could feel the buzz. I did carbon out as much of the bike (cranks , seatpost, ahndle bar)s as i could and it did help. But the S-works Roubiax rides just as smooth as it looks. It does not matter what kind of street surface i am on the bike is smooth , and most importantly the power goes stright to the wheel and does not Chatter over rough surfaces. It makes sense when you keep in mind the bike was made for elite level riders on Cobbles. At the End of the day I love my E5. I describe like a Pit Bull- It is pretty inexpensive compared to it competion. Like Pit Bull VS Pure Breed German Breed German Shepard, But when the smoke clears the PiT Bull is going to kick his but even though the german sheppard cost up to 30k and the Pit 500.00 bucks in any street conrner. But the Roubiax keeps about 90% of the E5 Good points , and drops the 10% Bad points. The Bottom bracket area on my Roubiax is almost 3.5 times bigger than that of my E5, that is where your power and stiffness for Sprints and Climbing comes from. Still got mixed feeling on hanging up my E5 kinda like throwing in the white towel for champion fighter , or taking your Girlfriend out to dinner just to break up with her. Maybe I will turn it into a fixed gear bike. But the fact is i really did not loose anything at all by switching to the S-Works Roubiax. The only other frame I might have though about other than this frame was a Conago C50 which I always heard great things about. 2 guys in my group ride them. At the end of the day I think the only thing the C50 has on the S-works Roubiax is that "COLNAGO" name. I said the next frame i get if i can not be happy with it for the 4-10 years then i do not want it . I am not going to kepp droping big $$$$$ on a frame every couple years. As far as R & D S-Works puhes it hard every year and comes out with nothing but great performing bikes, under the S-works label. as for me, My search is over when it comes to frames. This frame with only get better ie Faster , lighter , and less expenisve as the years go on. In only it 2nd phase of devoplment it has sent the competiton running scared, and trying to come up with copy cat bikes ..........

In closing on of my riding buddies who has the 06 S-works Gerolstnier paint job in 56cm at about 16 lbs says it best. The S-works Roubiax is like a Wife you get the hots for her relaize she is a good fit and ask her to spend the rest of her life with you, and you ride of into the sunset and grow old together. The other bikes are like a Mistress they look real good but in the long run they will usally hurt you ( uncomfortable, bike hot for a couple of years and then they are looking for the next hot frame to have )


----------



## Roadplay (Jan 2, 2007)

Does anyone have pictures of an S-Works SL carbon/gray colored bike they can post here? I've already checked out the one the Specialized' website, can't see much detail. The three I've see at my LBS in the area are all carbon/red.

Pictures would be very much appreciated.


----------



## Roubaixalltheway (Oct 19, 2006)

I purchased a 07 S-Works Roubaix frame last month. I just finished putting it together. I fitted it out with a 07 compact Record groupset, FSA K-Force handlebars, Toupe Saddle, KEO carbon Ti pedals, and Campy Zonda wheels with Vittoria Open Corsa tires. The seat, handlebar tape and tires are white. It is a fantastic ride. The most amazing thing is it's acceleration. It is one quick bike. I agree with the guys on the feel, it really soaks up the bad roads. You don't feel beaten up after long rides. My previous bike was a Trek 1800c, which was designed for comfort, but does not compare to the Roubaix. I hope to keep it for a long, long time.


----------



## Roadplay (Jan 2, 2007)

Come on…you can’t come on here with a post like that not attach pictures…


----------



## Roubaixalltheway (Oct 19, 2006)

Here is my ride.


----------



## b-rad2 (Dec 8, 2006)

Sweet ride. The campy wheels are a nice change from ES's although ES's are great wheels. 
As for the grey color; my buddy got one and it's VERY subtle compared to the red. Stealth. It's 95% black and 5% white letters and grey striping. If you like the flashiness of the red, you won't like it, but if you don't want them to see you coming, it's a very nice option. I don't know if that helps.


----------



## Roadplay (Jan 2, 2007)

NICE!!! I can't wait to pick mine up.


----------



## Roadplay (Jan 2, 2007)

Okay, I finally picked up my Roubaix Sworks and put some major miles on it over the last couple weeks. I’ve owned a Roubaix Elite and an Expert. I recently sold my Expert to purchase my new SWorks. The main reason I’m sold on the Roubaix model is because of the stability of the longer wheelbase. This creates more of a plush ride, less twitchy. There was a huge difference between my Elite, with 105 components and my Expert with Ultegra components, shifting, breaking, frame stiffness, just about everything was more enjoyable on the Expert. (I think the Expert 06’ is the sweet spot for the Roubaix models. Now I understand they may have lowered to quality, wheels, of the Expert to create more of a cap between the Expert and Pro) As for the difference between my Expert and Sworks, not as substantial of a difference between these two, although, there are differences. The Sworks comes with DA components. I don’t really think there is that much of a difference between Ultegra and DA, other than weight. (My 06’ Expert had a DA derailer). I can’t tell the difference in breaking between the two bikes. However, the biggest difference in the two bikes is stiffness. The Sworks frame much stiffer than my Experts was. I really noticed the stiffness when climbing and hammering. Overall the bike is almost three pounds lighter and a heck of a lot stiffer. I’ve always heard folks talk about stiffness of a particular bike. I was always afraid that the stiffness of a bike also meant you felt the road more through the bike up into your body causing more rider fatigue over long haul rides. This bike has enough comfort features built in that the stiffness of the frame made my ride feel like it was still very plush. I think for me, this is the best of both worlds, the perkiness of a race bike for my competitive club rides and plushness of a touring bike for my long distance/century rides. Because of the bikes stability, I can go down hills crazy fast with out fear, well, with less fear. Plus the bike just looks sick. I’m very satisfied with my new ride.


----------



## scerchione (Jan 5, 2007)

I have finally made up my mind and going Cervelo/Campy....

- Bike Cervelo R3SL size 58cm
- Stem - Fsa OS 115 size 12cm
- Handlebar - Fsa k-wing size 44cm
- Tape grip Fizik MIcrotex Bar Gel white
- Wheels. Eurus Campagnolo Black
- Tires Conti Grand Prix 4000
- Saddle Toupe Team 143m /white&grey
- Groupset Record CT/ 175 crank – 12/27


Cervelo riders are so happy that convinved me to go this way. It will be delivered by beg of March.... will keep u posted
What you guys think?


----------



## DMFT (Feb 3, 2005)

*Cervelo is nice...*

....But a comparison between that and the Roubaix is like Apples to Oranges.
A more "Fair" comparo is the Tarmac IMO.

Accounts I've heard of the Cervelo is they border on the "Harsh" side as far as ride characteristics go. If you are a younger racer type then the Cervelo will serve you fine.
If you want all-day comfort in position & ride then the Roubaix is the ticket.


----------



## scerchione (Jan 5, 2007)

Uhm - All Cervelo guys think that it is quite a comfy ride. Cervelo is used on the Paris-Roubaix and on longer climbs like the Specialized.
The Tamrac equivalent is more the Soloist which has a racier posture.

It is true that it is probably stiffer than the Spec but should ride as comfy.
Anyone who has ridden both?


----------



## S-Works95 (Jan 15, 2007)

That is one beautiful bike, is that a S-Works Frame?. When i ordered mine in November all they had was the Red or Blue one. I wanted an all Black one. For some strange reason specialzed will do all black S-Works in Europe, but not in the US. The last time they did all black it was about 2 or 3 yeqrs ago:thumbsup: the only one they had in black was a diffrent frame that used a diffent carbon than the S-works it was a carbon that was in between the Specialized and the S-Works level of carbon. Again great bike !!!!, well done!!!!!


----------



## Roadplay (Jan 2, 2007)

Thanks. Yes it's an SWorks frame. Picked it up three weeks ago. I put a Cat Eye double wireless computer on it this morning. Looking forward to testing it out tomorrow. Also, once spring rolls around I'll put a couple Conti GP 4000 tires on it.

Stay safe out there.

Roadplay


----------



## S-Works95 (Jan 15, 2007)

How did you get an all black one. is that a USA release, or an European release.


----------



## Roadplay (Jan 2, 2007)

I ordered it here in the US. The color is actually called Carbon/Silver. You can check it out on Specialized's web site, although that picture doesn't do it justice. I had my LBS swap out the seat and change the handle bar tape. I added the red end caps, red top tube cap and the carbon/red cages. I'm thinking about changing the bar tape to red and changing out the caps to black. Anyway, it's fun to play with those kind of things.


----------



## carbon man (Dec 7, 2004)

*2007 Roubaix S-Works*

Here's my Roubaix S-Works. I upgraded from a 2005 Roubaix S-Works. The '05 was very nice ride but I feel that the 07 rides even better. 

Key components are: Reynolds MV32C wheels, FSA K-Force Light Cranks, SRAM Force groupo and Zipp SL bars. Weight is 14.8 lbs without pedals.


----------



## BlurRoubaix (Jan 8, 2005)

Roadplay - I sent you a Private Message with some Roubaix Q's. FYI


----------



## libertycycles (Oct 3, 2005)

carbon man, What size is your '07 Roubaix S-Works? How do you like the Reynolds wheels?


----------



## carbon man (Dec 7, 2004)

*Regarding my 07 S-Works Roubaix*

It's a 54 cm frame. I used to ride a 56 but I felt it was a little large for me. The 54 definetely is a better fit for me. I'm just shy of 5'9" with a 30" inseam. The Reynolds MV32C wheels have been great so far.


----------



## carbon man (Dec 7, 2004)

*2007 Roubaix S-Works with Reynolds wheels*

Here are more pictures as requested.

View attachment 82578


View attachment 82579


View attachment 82580


----------



## BlurRoubaix (Jan 8, 2005)

*Nice wheelset*



carbon man said:


> Here are more pictures as requested.
> 
> View attachment 82578
> 
> ...


That wheelset is very nice!


----------



## Rob01 (Oct 13, 2003)

scerchione,

I've ridden both the R3 and the Soloist and both the Tarmac and the Rubaix. The R3 is closer to the Tarmac, not the Rubaix. Yes, the R3 is more vertically compliant than the Soloist is, but the stiffness specks for it are much closer to the Tarmac. The R3 and the Tarmac climb very similar to each other. I'm a Canadian, and riding a Cervelo was something that really appealed to me. I've decided to go with Specialized instead and am now testing at length the Tarmac and the Rubaix.

When looking at the weight of the two bikes, yes, the R3 comes in with a lower frame weight, but the Tarmac weighs less built up. The difference is in the crank. The Specialized FACT crank weighs less than a DA crank (by almost 200gr) and a whole lot less than the FSA K-force crank standard on the R3. (FACT weighs 594gr, DA 771gr, and FSA 826gr)

"System Weight" - Frame, fork, crankset and BB - the Tarmac weighs the least at 1915gr, Rubaix at 2041gr, and the R3 at 2054.

These numbers are straight out of Specialized's FACT brochure - but add up to what I found from weight weenies and my own measurements.


----------

